# New...my story



## Chezza89 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi I'm new here. I have had ibs d for as long as I can remember I also have anxiety which I'm on medication for I have just been prescribed nexium for my ibs d in all honesty I feel like it's not help9ng me. I get such bad flare ups which affect my life I get bloated, diarrhoea, painful cramps, gas, trapped wind. I take Imodium all the time  nothing seems to be working I've been to the doctor so many times and I just get given the same shit about diet changes (I've tried evwrything) currently trying to cut out dairy and also I've tried so many ibs medications. This affects me everyday if I need to go out I normaly get so anxious about needing the loo while I'm out which causes panic attacks im scared to eat out in case the food makes me ill. I'm so fed up I get so depressed about it and my doctor don't seem to understand how much it affects me  so yeah that's my story


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

Try seeing a functional medicine doctor. You can find one through the Institute for Functional Medicine website.

I have had IBS for several years but my symptoms started to get worse several months ago so I went to a functional medicine doctor. She prescribed a SIBO test and a stool test. It turned out that I had a parasite and SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth). I'm undergoing treatment now and am hopeful things will get better soon.

If your gastroenterologist is having trouble helping you, a functional medicine physician is a great option to try.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------

